# Bicep pain during bench



## Milo (Aug 11, 2015)

Anyone ever get intense pains in the biceps when benching? I've started to feel it slowly creep up on me, but today I worked with bands on the bench and it was damn near crippling.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 11, 2015)

Bands will exacerbate the issue bc of the overloaded eccentric. I get pain in my forearm and elbow but not biceps.


----------



## Milo (Aug 11, 2015)

Damn. Just started using them too. Any remedies for this? It just ice and take it easy for a bit?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 11, 2015)

Milo said:


> Damn. Just started using them too. Any remedies for this? It just ice and take it easy for a bit?



Do you have tendinitis? Do you know what the issue is? What kind of pain is it and does it happen throughout the whole ROM or certain portion?

I've had god luck with voodoo floss for my tendinitis issue


----------



## Milo (Aug 11, 2015)

Don't know if I have that or not. It's throughout the entire range of motion and it feels like it's a deep pain like close to the bone mainly on the inner bicep but not exactly the bicep muscle itself.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm not the best wih injuries and whatnot but sounds like it could be tendinitis. I'd get voodoo floss and floss your bicep each day. Google Kelly Starrett and bicep pain or tendinitis and see what he has for it. 

POB and Joli would know more than I n


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 11, 2015)

Correction*

That would be Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver not Joli


----------



## Milo (Aug 11, 2015)

Sweet thanks.


----------



## snake (Aug 11, 2015)

I second the voodoo floss. You just need someone to put them on...tight. Use them in the morning, pre-workout and at night before bed.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 11, 2015)

Lay on the floor of the gym or wherever and have someone crush your front delt and bicep with a metal pipe or barbell.

Not kidding. Smash them.


----------



## Milo (Aug 11, 2015)

snake said:


> I second the voodoo floss. You just need someone to put them on...tight. Use them in the morning, pre-workout and at night before bed.



How long do you typically leave them on?


----------



## Milo (Aug 11, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lay on the floor of the gym or wherever and have someone crush your front delt and bicep with a metal pipe or barbell.
> 
> Not kidding. Smash them.



Jesus. Do you mean like a foam roller kind of style by rolling it back and forth?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 11, 2015)

Milo said:


> Jesus. Do you mean like a foam roller kind of style by rolling it back and forth?



Yes!!! It is the only way to un-glue all that shit in that area. Lie on your stomach and get your tris to. A foam roller won't be enough. You need to get in there with the barbell minimum. 

It's brutal, but effective.


----------



## Milo (Aug 11, 2015)

Sounds like some POW shit. Will try, thank you.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 11, 2015)

Milo said:


> Sounds like some POW shit. Will try, thank you.



It works, but it literally is the type of pain that can make you want to puke or pass out. Pillar had me tapping for mercy last night rolling a steel pipe across my triceps.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 11, 2015)

Milo said:


> How long do you typically leave them on?



As long as you can take it. Once your hand starts changing color to yellow take it off n


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 12, 2015)

snake said:


> I second the voodoo floss. You just need someone to put them on...tight. Use them in the morning, pre-workout and at night before bed.



Quit chewing the tobacco and you wont need to floss as much


----------

